# Best way to insulate around a breaker box?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Insulate away...with the same insulation you have in other parts of your home's ceilings (R-30?)

You see, your wiring and your fuse box should be all connected properly, nice and tightly done, with no worries of any sparks (you seem to be concerned about that).
If that were the case, if there were danger of this, every other piece of material around it would also be in danger of ignition as well. 
You can put your insulation right up next to the wiring and next to the box with no problems. In fact, that is how the rest of your house is done (directly around all your wiring and your electrical outlet boxes and light switches and their connection points, in your outside walls)...

Good luck with those drafts...


----------



## Chip718 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## AllGoNoShow (Aug 8, 2006)

For small cracks like where wires go through walls to unheated spaces, I am especially found of using that aerosal can foam sealant and then putting regular fiberglass insulation over it for extra insulation.


----------



## Chip718 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello again. R-30 insulation was mentioned in an earlier post. I just check the insulation in my house and it read R13-18. Is that ok?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Chip718 said:


> Hello again. R-30 insulation was mentioned in an earlier post. I just check the insulation in my house and it read R13-18. Is that ok?


R-30 is good for ceilings.
R-13 (2x4 framing) to R-19 (2x6 framing) is good for walls.


----------

